

Old school RPG style map in HTML5 canvas using websockets. - JimmyRuska

Works in firefox or chrome, chrome only for websockets. Flickers bad in firefox.
http://rp.eliteskills.com/html5.php
======
paulitex
Comment at top of code:

/* User beware. I don't know javascript. I read mozillas _/ /_ reintroduction
to javascript, being somewhat familiar with _/ /_ actionscript 3, god knows
how it ended up working. This code _/ /_ is run by tears, wishes and luck. */

------
user24
Teleport:

javascript:void(you.y=1);

javascript:void(you.x=1);

(enter into browser addressbar)

~~~
mikepurvis
Any serious (read: MMO) application of this would be continuously reporting
position regardless, so it wouldn't that big of a step to validate them
server-side and prevent such hijinks.

------
ritonlajoie
clicky <http://rp.eliteskills.com/html5.php>

------
zavulon
This is great. I would love to see a fully functioning old-school RPG created
in HTML5 that I don't have to download/purchase CD, can just play in any
browser, on my desktop/laptop/iPhone/iPad, with save games instantly
available.

One day ..

------
JimmyRuska
Here's source <http://github.com/jimmyrcom/websockets-RPG-map-thing>

Gotta fix the flooding issues, there's still something that can make it crash
too.

~~~
dan11
Yeah, that's me.

var a = 1; function d() { $('#say').val(a); say(); a++; } setInterval("d();",
100);

Not exactly hard.

~~~
JimmyRuska
It does have a flood filter, your thing just spams so it gets in the post
every chance. I can only make the flood count longer. That's the problem with
javascript, kinda hard to prevent people from screwing around and editing it
in-place.

~~~
dan11
I'm not 100% sure how WebSockets work, but I assume it's going through your
server and then sent to everyone else? Could you not do a rate limit of 5 per
30 seconds, or require at least one comment in between yours? Not sure what
the best approach would be best.

------
messel
Hey that's pretty cool, is the source open? I might have some time tonight,
found an error. I can fix it and pop it on github?

~~~
JimmyRuska
Just view source, it's not obfuscated. If there's interest I can post the
erlang code for the server on github.

~~~
elliottcarlson
Would love to see the source for this on the server side - really slick!

------
jacquesm
It doesn't 'flicker' in firefox at all, it just shows a steady image with a
message that I should use chrome.

------
labria
Did you draw the sprites yourself? Or is there a open collection somewhere?

~~~
sarenji
The main character sprite was ripped directly from Chrono Trigger[1], a SNES
game. A lot of gamers I know consider it to be one of the best RPGs ever made.

The tiles are very familiar but I can't for the life of me remember which
commercial game they are from. They're used a lot in indie games. A lot of
sprites from the SNES era are. :)

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono_Trigger>

~~~
JimmyRuska
Tiles are from secret of mana 3 if I remember correctly. Chrono used just
because of the sprite availability, it was one of my favorite games as a kid

------
agentultra
Here I was expecting some hexes and cryptic symbols...

Neat. Good job. :)

------
gilbax
Great work ! Do you plan to expand it to a full MMORPG ? There are some great
opportunities in HTML5 browser-based games, considering the ease to port to
mobile devices.

------
ritonlajoie
Pretty cool, reminds me of Landstalker (but not isometric) on Sega megadrive.
But I could not go past the first screen ?

~~~
dmix
It's ChronoTrigger from SNES (and later PSONE).

------
fookyong
this is awesome! would love to see it on github :)

edit: oh and FYI works great in Safari too

------
chipsy
Works fine in newest Minefield.

------
swannodette
Sorry for being slow, how is websockets being used here?

~~~
labria
For the chat and transmitting player movements.

~~~
swannodette
Ahh I wasn't seeing anything under Chrome 6 or nightly WebKit.

------
cnlwsu
No XSS checking on say. Amazing though I love it.

------
glhaynes
Very cool, "Webmaster". Thanks.

~~~
messel
Interesting options for this form of overhead graphics.

I was catching up on an old post and I came across your HN comment: "Choice
isn't (necessarily) beauty. It's one more engineering tradeoff among others,
with its own upsides and its own downsides. Giving up choice in favor of the
benefits gained from doing so can be pragmatic, rational, and lead to more
beautiful results.

I guess I'm just saying: don't fetishize choice. Assign it a value like the
one parameter among hundreds which it actually is." from
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1108018>

Your brief comment turned into a post for me months later."Choice is an
Optional Feature" [http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/04/09/choice-is-an-
option...](http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/04/09/choice-is-an-optional-
feature/)

Just wanted to say thanks for your input.

~~~
glhaynes
Hey thanks, I appreciate it.

------
jorisvoorn
this looks really cool, history repeats itself in the future :)

------
aupajo
Chrono <3

------
timruffles
Great work!

------
revoltingx
Cool, and powered by Erlang too. Neat.

I've been working on my own MMORPG using Erlang
(<http://developingthedream.blogspot.com/>) but I'm waiting for the dust to
settle in the HTML5/Flash/Capuccino/etc field to choose the editor/game engine
to use for the web frontend.

Bookmarked, keep up the good work.

~~~
robwgibbons
You'll be waiting a pretty long time.

